# The Ruger LCR



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I just got the new "Guns n Ammo" and they have a big story on the new Ruger LCR. For those who don't get the magazine, the Ruger LCR is a polymer-framed REVOLVER. Apparently they've tested the heck out of it, and it works great. I want to see it out in the real world, but I have to admit I'm intrigued. With a polymer frame, and aluminum cylinder with extremely deep fluting, that thing has to weigh next to nothing!

I'm a big fan of pocket-carry, and I carry a KelTec PF-9. Since then, I've really become intrigued by pocket carrying revolver (not to mention finding a little more money... If I had $$$ at the time, it would be a Kahr in my pocket). I just like how the irregular shape of a revolver makes it almost impossible to tell what's in your pocket... You can never have too many guns 

Did anybody else see that piece, or have any other thoughts? Metcalf seemed pretty impressed.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I've read a couple different articles on this little gun and they all seem positive. I would like to get my hands on one to see how solid it feels in my hand and how comfortable it fits in my front pocket.

I usualy carry an auto concealed but a light weight revolver might be a nice option. A friend of mine just bought a S&W M&P .38 revolver that is a nice light gun but at $800 i'd much rather have a KAHR PM9.


----------

